# Pressemeldung: Vom Netz ins Buch



## Anglerboard-Team (1. August 2007)

*PRESSEMITTEILUNG

Vom Netz in das Buch​**Eine Kooperation von www.Anglerboard.de und dem Verlag Müller Rüschlikon*

Wer schnelle Informationen sucht, wird größtenteils bereits im Internet fündig. Geht es aber um fundierte, tiefergehende Informationen, liegen Bücher im Trend. In jüngster Zeit entstehen Kooperationen, die ein Verschmelzen von Internet und Buch ermöglichen. 

Der Verlag Müller Rüschlikon und das Internetforum www.Anglerboard.de schaffen eine bisher neuartige Kommunikationsplattform. Im Jahr 2008 wird im Verlag Müller Rüschlikon die Buchreihe "Edition Anglerboard" ins Leben gerufen. Auf diese Weise erhalten Angelliebhaber die Möglichkeit, vielfältigste Informationen von Anglerboardmitgliedern themenbezogen gesammelt als Buch zu beziehen. Mit inzwischen weit über 34.000 Mitgliedern im Forum des Anglerboards hat sich im Verlauf der Zeit eine enorme Menge Wissen und Erfahrung zu speziellen Anglerthemen angesammelt. 

Die Anglerboard-Redaktion ist als Herausgeber für die Buchinhalte verantwortlich. Der Verlag Müller Rüschlikon übernimmt die Buchproduktion und den Vertrieb. Die Marketing- und PR-Arbeit wird von beiden Partnern betreut. 

Wir freuen uns auf diese neue und aufregende Aufgabe. 

Paul Pietsch Verlage GmbH und Co. KG
Geschäftsführererin Dr. Patricia Scholten

Anglerboard.de
Redaktion, Thomas Finkbeiner

PS:
Zum Thema Angelbücher siehe auch  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=106774


----------



## Garfish (1. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Vom Netz ins Buch*

Spannende Entwicklung ...

Immerhin wird erkannt, dass das Internet nicht das Allheilmittel ist, um Informationen zu verbreiten, obwohl das ja (gerade auch hier im Board) lange Zeit propagiert wurde.

Je umfangreicher das Internet - oder im Kleinen: das Anglerboard - wurde, um so schwieriger wurde und wird es, an die Informationen ranzukommen, die man sucht. Und wer in einem Medium zu lange suchen muss, weicht dann gerne mal auf's andere aus. So einfach ist das.

Jetzt hat das Anglerboard diese Entwicklung erkannt und setzt (auch) auf Print. Letztendlich ein über kurz oder lang zu erwartender Schritt, denn kaum jemand ist gewillt, lange Texte oder gar ganze Magazine am Bildschirm zu lesen. Konsequenz: Qualitativ hochwertige Inhalte im Internet bleiben nach wie vor gefragt, wenn man sie denn findet. Print wird wieder Auftrieb bekommen. Im Grunde wird der Kuchen lediglich neu aufgeteilt und die gar nicht seltenen Seitenhiebe seitens einiger führender Mitglieder des Anglerboards Richtung Zeitschrift und Buch werden ad absurdum geführt.

Ich jedenfalls lese weiter gerne alle möglichen (Angel-)magazine und informiere mich über kurze, knappe Fakten auch weiterhin im Internet.

Wenn ich sie denn finde ...|kopfkrat

Beste Grüße vom Garfish


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Vom Netz ins Buch*

Ich habe da mal eine vermutlich recht naive Frage:

Falls Beiträge von Mitgliedern veröffentlicht werden,wie sieht es
dann mit den Urheberrechten aus?
Werden die zitierten Mitglieder auch an evtl.Gewinnen aus den
Buchverkäufen beteiligt?


Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## esox_105 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Vom Netz ins Buch*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal eine vermutlich recht naive Frage:
> 
> Falls Beiträge von Mitgliedern veröffentlicht werden,wie sieht es
> dann mit den Urheberrechten aus?
> ...


 

... eigentlich sollte es eine Ehre sein in dem Buch zitiert zu werden ... :m


----------



## Walstipper (1. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Vom Netz ins Buch*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal eine vermutlich recht naive Frage:
> 
> Falls Beiträge von Mitgliedern veröffentlicht werden,wie sieht es
> dann mit den Urheberrechten aus?
> ...


 
Da hätte man wohl die AGB´s lesen sollen, vermutlich kann man mit deiner "Meinung" nun so einiges anstellen :q.


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Vom Netz ins Buch*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ...* eigentlich sollte es eine Ehre sein in dem Buch zitiert zu werden ... :m*






*Beantwortet meine Frage nicht wirklich.#d*


*Gruß*

*j.Breithardt |wavey:*


----------



## Gralf (1. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Vom Netz ins Buch*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal eine vermutlich recht naive Frage:
> 
> Falls Beiträge von Mitgliedern veröffentlicht werden,wie sieht es
> dann mit den Urheberrechten aus?
> ...



Juhu. Wir werden alle reich.:q

Ich hab gelesen, das es in Deutschland so aussieht: Egal was du schreibst oder sagst oder ob du ein Strichmännchen auf einen Zettel krakelst. Du hast daran die Rechte. Bei Fotos ist es komplizierter. 

Jetzt warten wir bis das Buch kommt. Und schon geht die Millionenforderung ans Board.:vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Vom Netz ins Buch*



Gralf schrieb:


> Juhu. Wir werden alle reich.:q
> 
> Ich hab gelesen, das es in Deutschland so aussieht: Egal was du schreibst oder sagst oder ob du ein Strichmännchen auf einen Zettel krakelst. Du hast daran die Rechte. Bei Fotos ist es komplizierter.
> 
> *Jetzt warten wir bis das Buch kommt. Und schon geht die Millionenforderung ans Board.*:vik:


 

Verstehe die Antwort nicht.#d
Wer stellt irgendwelche Forderungen?#c
Scheint nicht leicht zu sein,eine einfache Frage zu beantworten.

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Tyron (1. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Vom Netz ins Buch*

Die Frage von j.Breithardt würd mich auch mal interessieren. Nicht aus irgendwelchen finanziellen Gründen, die sind mir ziemlich schnuppe, sondern einfach nur aus reinem Interesse.

Son bisschen konnte ich bisher nur mit der Antwort von Boardie Gralf anfangen...

Kann jemand diese Aussage bestätigen, belegen oder für falsch erklären?


----------



## goeddoek (1. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Vom Netz ins Buch*

Kann Euch leider bei den Urheberrechten nicht weiterhelfen ....



.... gratuliere aber den Mods ( und letztendlich auch allen Mitglieder #6 ) zur Zusammenarbeit mit so einem renommierten Verlag :m |schild-g|stolz:

Das können wohl nicht viele Foren von sich behaupten :vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Vom Netz ins Buch*



Tyron schrieb:


> Die Frage von j.Breithardt würd mich auch mal interessieren.* Nicht aus irgendwelchen finanziellen Gründen, die sind mir ziemlich schnuppe,* sondern einfach nur aus reinem Interesse.
> 
> Son bisschen konnte ich bisher nur mit der Antwort von Boardie Gralf anfangen...
> 
> Kann jemand diese Aussage bestätigen, belegen oder für falsch erklären?


 



*Mir auch!!!*


  Gruß

  j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Pikepauly (1. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Vom Netz ins Buch*

Hi!
Es steht in den Boardregeln!

Verstehe nicht wieso ihr da nicht guckt, wenns euch so wichtig ist.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## andre23 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Vom Netz ins Buch*

hej gerrit...

wenn teile von userbeitrægen kommerziell genutzt werden...und so soll es doch wohl geschehen...ist das ganze etwas komplizierter, da helfen leider keine "boardregeln"...da greifen die urheberrechte...und der user muss in diesen speziellen fællen sich einverstanden erklæren....pauschal einfach sagen ,dass gesamte wissen der AB gemeinde gehørt mir und ich kann damit machen was ich will, geht so weit ich informiert bin nicht...da gab es den ein oder anderen rechtsstreit...internet und printmedien sind 2 paar schuhe bezueglich urheberrechte...oder hab ich was verpasst???...ich persønlich møchte nicht mit meinen beitrægen in einen auf profit abgezieltes buch erscheinen...das ist dann der einfachste weg fuer dritte sich ne goldene nase zu verdienen...

...gerade gesehen auf gesperrte user, die hier mehr oder weniger ignoriert werden...und deren interessen hier nicht mehr hinterfragt werden....


----------



## Gralf (1. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Vom Netz ins Buch*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Verstehe die Antwort nicht.#d
> Wer stellt irgendwelche Forderungen?#c
> Scheint nicht leicht zu sein,eine einfache Frage zu beantworten.
> 
> ...



Das ist nicht klar?

Egal was du schreibst oder sagst oder ob du ein Strichmännchen auf einen Zettel krakelst. Du hast daran die Rechte. Bei Fotos ist es komplizierter.


Wenn ich es wiederhole wird es auch nicht klarer. Erklär doch mal wo dein Verständnisproblem liegt.


----------



## Mendener (1. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Vom Netz ins Buch*

Dann müssen aber auch auf den letzten Seiten alle Boardferkel gelistet werden :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Vom Netz ins Buch*

Es wurde und wird definitiv nichts veröffentlicht ohne Einverständnis des Rechteinhabers - das war schon im Magazin so und wird es auch bei den Büchern sein.


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. August 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Vom Netz ins Buch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es wurde und wird definitiv nichts veröffentlicht ohne Einverständnis des Rechteinhabers - das war schon im Magazin so und wird es auch bei den Büchern sein.


 


Danke Thomas,

das beantwortet wenigstens schon mal die erste Hälfte meiner
Frage.

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------

